# BEST '07 trip yet



## KUJordan (Apr 11, 2007)

So I found a new spot that I only had about an hour to check out.  Here's how it went...

First snake was this tiny N. sipedon.  It was crossing the road on the dam of Clinton Lake.  It would've certainly been squarsheded!






Next, once I got to my spot I found two osage copperheads, _Agkistrodon contortrix phaeogaster_-

#1 (in a pile of rocks under the bottom one...aka...impossible to get out!)






#2 (much easier as it was under a large flat rock)
























to give you a size comparison, here's my boot...






Then I scored this red milksnake double!


















I also saw two racers, about 200 ringnecks, and a bunch of five lined and blue tailed skinks.

It was a great way to spend a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 11, 2007)

Sweet stuff man.  I cant wait until May.  I am going on a sampling trip for 2 weeks to get tissues of Clonophis, Nerodia, and Storeria, and after that our annual Nerodia sipedon insularum census.  Herping is always a good time!

And 200 ring necks?? Wow!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow, very nice. You are so lucky to have such beautiful animals where you live. There are some here, but not very many.


----------



## arrowhd (Apr 15, 2007)

What a great outing.  That copperhead is really thick.  Those milk snakes are beautiful.  I need to get out and flip some rocks once the weather warms back up.


----------



## Dorcus (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice finds... Are they really THAT common where you live?


----------



## KUJordan (Apr 16, 2007)

Dorcus said:


> Nice finds... Are they really THAT common where you live?


yep, milks and coppers are everywhere...


----------

